# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ποιο αντιψυχωσικό ή αντιεπιλιπτικό δεν φέρνουν τρέμουλο;

## VanGogh

Παιδιά, αν μπορεί κάποιος από την εμπειρία του με τέτοιου είδους φάρμακα να μου απαντήσει.
Έχω πάρει seroquel xr και είχα τρέμουλο στα χέρια, δυσκινησία και τρόμαζα με το παραμικρό. Επίσης πήρα και lamictal και με αυτό είχα πάλι τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Δεν αντέχω το τρέμουλο και το να τρομάζω πάρα μα πάρα πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## pavlosla

εγω παιρνω σολιαν και ακινετον για το τρεμουλο (νευρικοτητα)

----------


## VanGogh

Παίρνεις δηλαδή και δεύτερο φάρμακο για να θεραπεύσεις τις παρενέργειες του πρώτου. 
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο που να μη φέρνει τρέμουλο;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Παίρνεις δηλαδή και δεύτερο φάρμακο για να θεραπεύσεις τις παρενέργειες του πρώτου. 
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο που να μη φέρνει τρέμουλο;


Και εγώ με το μινιτραν το ίδιο πρόβλημα εχω και δεν εχει μεσα μεγαλη δοση αντιψυχωτικου... Πολυ τρεμουλο.

----------


## VanGogh

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον είναι μια συχνή παρενέργεια των αντιψυχωτικών το τρέμουλο. Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιο που να μη φέρνει αυτό το δυσάρεστο σύμπτωμα;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
> Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον είναι μια συχνή παρενέργεια των αντιψυχωτικών το τρέμουλο. Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιο που να μη φέρνει αυτό το δυσάρεστο σύμπτωμα;


Επειδή ουτε εγώ το γνωρίζω αλλα δε θελω και να διακόψω την αγωγή μου θα πάω νευρολόγο να με καθοδηγησει

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Και εγώ με το μινιτραν το ίδιο πρόβλημα εχω και δεν εχει μεσα μεγαλη δοση αντιψυχωτικου... Πολυ τρεμουλο.


Ποιο μινιτραν παίρνεις;;;

----------


## Marilian

minitran 2-25 εδω και δυο χρονια,δεν ειχα ποτε τρεμουλο ουτε τρομο!!δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι ειναι αντιψυχωτικο......για να κοιμαμαι μου τα εδωσε στην αρχη και τα συνεχιζω ακομα μετα την διαγνωση......minitran παιρνουν οσοι πασχουν απο διπολικη??

----------


## VanGogh

> minitran 2-25 εδω και δυο χρονια,δεν ειχα ποτε τρεμουλο ουτε τρομο!!δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι ειναι αντιψυχωτικο......για να κοιμαμαι μου τα εδωσε στην αρχη και τα συνεχιζω ακομα μετα την διαγνωση......minitran παιρνουν οσοι πασχουν απο διπολικη??


το μινιτραν δεν είναι μόνο αντιψυχωσικό, αλλά και αντικαταθλιπτικό και δίνεται σε όσους έχουν κατάθλιψη. Το θέμα είναι ότι εμένα δεν με βοήθησε το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο. Εσύ είσαι οκ με αυτό;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ποιο μινιτραν παίρνεις;;;


Το 2 25 παιρνω

----------


## Marilian

> το μινιτραν δεν είναι μόνο αντιψυχωσικό, αλλά και αντικαταθλιπτικό και δίνεται σε όσους έχουν κατάθλιψη. Το θέμα είναι ότι εμένα δεν με βοήθησε το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο. Εσύ είσαι οκ με αυτό;


ναι ειμαι πολυ καλα,λιγο υπνηλια ειχα στην αρχη αλλα μετα το ξεπερασα!!!

----------


## VanGogh

Μια χαρά τότε!

----------

